# Canon 5DIV: 36 MP US $ 3799 TBA in March 2015



## pedro (Nov 23, 2014)

hi, just stumbled upon this...
http://www.cameraegg.org/rumors-5d-mark-iv-price-for-3799-to-be-announced-on-march-17th-2015/


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmmm, let face it Mr Rockwell never did anything for page hits............


----------



## JonB8305 (Nov 23, 2014)

"ISO

50 ~ 204,800."

Intrigued by ISO 50


"Flash Sync: 1/200"

Meh...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

Its likely the same rumor.

They pass around the internet quickly.

I'm pretty dubious about posts from websites who have a long history of trying to generate traffic in order to boost their google rankings.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 23, 2014)

pedro said:


> hi, just stumbled upon this...
> http://www.cameraegg.org/rumors-5d-mark-iv-price-for-3799-to-be-announced-on-march-17th-2015/


It will be interesting to see if it brings the same improvements seen in 5D3 and higher MP, how about 4K video?


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

If it doesn't say Canon Rumors, I don't pay as much attention. Is that normal? lol

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## dash2k8 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm curious if it can handle low light as well as the a7s.


----------



## cooltigers (Nov 23, 2014)

waiting ...... please canon


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2014)

And, if they did come out with a camera specced like that I personally wouldn't buy it, even at $1,999.


----------



## rs (Nov 23, 2014)

Very credible and consistent spec list. Definitely not just poorly thought out click bait:

*Storage*

Two _CF_ slots.

*Weight*

30.0 oz. (850g) with battery and _SD_ card.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 23, 2014)

36 mp?

Bet they put two of the ubiquitous 18 mp crop sensors together. Will be called "Dual Sensor Technology."


----------



## e17paul (Nov 23, 2014)

So a placeholder for a future unannounced product review with some guessed specs has, via reporting on other websites, now been elevated to the status of rumour


----------



## andrewflo (Nov 23, 2014)

Ken always puts up pages for products before their existence for SEO purposes.

It also clearly says "Forecast" at the top of the page on Ken's site. He's merely putting up his best guess.

It's pretty irresponsible for rumor sites to post this acting like it's a credible source. CR and other sites have _actual_ insider info from credible sources to base their posting on.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 23, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> It's pretty irresponsible for rumor sites to post this acting like it's a credible source. CR and other sites have _actual_ insider info from credible sources to base their posting on.




Uh huh... And CR sources are ALWAYS credible and CR has NEVER been wrong. 

All the rumor sites are guilty of making claims without much truth to generate page hits, even CR. AF least CR ranks the rumors.


----------



## infared (Nov 23, 2014)

The rumor seems completely unfounded. 
Just a guess/wishlist.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 23, 2014)

no 100% viewfindeR?


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 23, 2014)

Personally I highly doubt the next 5D will be around 36 mp. The 5D is meant to be the ultimate general purpose camera. 36 mp means much larger files for little real world benefit. 

Another mid twenties mp count with very high QE, saturation capacity, low light performance etc etc... is much more desirable for the vast majority of users. 

The less than 100% viewfinder is a strange thing to add, makes me wonder if the next 5D will be the first camera to have an interchangeable viewfinder; one normal pentaprism, the other an EVF primarily for use with video. This would fit with its role as an 'event' camera when both stills and video are required. 

By having interchaneable viewfinders the quality of the OVF system would not be compromised.


----------



## pierlux (Nov 23, 2014)

rs said:


> Very credible and consistent spec list. Definitely not just poorly thought out click bait:
> 
> *Storage*
> 
> ...



I also noticed this. Furthermore,

*Power top*

Rated for 1,250 shots.

How? With the battery grip and 2 batteries it is possible, but with a single battery... hardly believable, imho.

I think this is BS. Despite several rumors claiming the 5D4 is coming in 2015, honestly I don't even think the 5D4 is going to be available before 2016. But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 23, 2014)

Viewfinder 98% coverage????

Flash sync 1/200???

Shutter rated for 150,000 cycles???

Canon currently calls the 5DIII viewfinder "approximately 100%" Why would they backtrack?

The flash sync and shutter cycles are the same as the current 5DIII and less than the 7DII. I would expect the 5DIV to have a better flash sync speed than the 7DII, if not at least the same. Shutter life, perhaps you could make the argument that the size difference, but still, I'd expect the 5DIV to be the same or better than the 7DII.

Specs seem like bunk to me.

Just saw reference in another thread to a mixed response of 2 CF cards and then a few lines down, a reference to SD card. This rumor is a poorly put together wishlist.


----------



## AG (Nov 23, 2014)

From a video perspective the max resolution of 1920X1080 seems like it will be a nail in the coffin for a lot of people. 

Don't get me wrong i understand that most people don't even shoot in 1080 cleanly and if Canon can get it so that AA, Moire and rolling shutter are non existent then yes i agree that 1080 is more than enough for most peoples uses.

Unfortunately people (read: uneducated masses) are demanding 4K for video production work. 

The ball is firmly in Canons court on this count.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Another mid twenties mp count with very high QE, saturation capacity, low light performance etc etc... is much more desirable for the vast majority of users.


+1000000000000000000000 Exactlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

It would be stupid for Canon to mess with a successful recipe... 

Making a different body series is something else, messing with 5D series would be a mess and a pity!


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 23, 2014)

I wouldn't bet on 36MP.

DxOMark gives some FF lenses (600mm mkII, 24-70mm mkII) as much as 13-14MP on the 70D. If the lens' corner IQ was as good as the center, they would produce a wee under 36MP on FF.

Releasing a 36MP sensor in a popular camera like the 5DmkIV means Canon sensor resolution will have to stagnate till the next round of new and improved lenses will be released in a decade or two, which will hurt the brand name.

A slow improvement of ~1MP/year? Yes. 36MP now? More probably reserved for a top of the line studio camera to compete with the Nikon D810.


----------



## rs (Nov 23, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> I wouldn't bet on 36MP.
> 
> DxOMark gives some FF lenses (600mm mkII, 24-70mm mkII) as much as 13-14MP on the 70D. If the lens' corner IQ was as good as the center, they would produce a wee under 36MP on FF.



Taking DxO's ratings as gospel is almost in the same league as doing the same with KR. OK, it's not _that_ bad :


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinking the Mk3 is long in tooth is ricockulous. In the grand scheme of things it's very new (Esp in a Canon way of thinking) 
This model replacement within less than a couple years is more of a Nikon and Sony style of marketing and if you are really Canon savvy you know that they have a much more patient business model.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Nov 23, 2014)

Sure... since two unicorns appears recently (7D2 and 100-400) there must be a new sheep in town, "everybody" is talking about. ;-)


----------



## jcarapet (Nov 23, 2014)

All you have to do is look at the Dual CF card slots to know it's linkbait. While CF is good and an industry standard, I don't think Canon will offer another flaghsip DSLR without an SD slot. write Speeds are getting too good and they are too cheap. I hate to even dignify this one with a response, but hey, sometimes you have to feed the trolls.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2014)

docsmith said:


> Flash sync 1/200???
> 
> The flash sync and shutter cycles are the same as the current 5DIII and less than the 7DII. I would expect the 5DIV to have a better flash sync speed than the 7DII, if not at least the same. Shutter life, perhaps you could make the argument that the size difference, but still, I'd expect the 5DIV to be the same or better than the 7DII.



The shutter for the FF camera is two and a half times as big as the shutter for the crop camera. Why would you expect a general purpose camera with a large shutter to perform 'better' than a designated sport/action/wildlife style camera with a much smaller shutter?

As it is the 5D MkIII is only 1/3rd of a stop slower than the 7D MkII, and the 1DX that costs twice the money and has the absolute top of the line current specs, the performance of the 5D MkIII shutter sync is already higher in absolute terms than the 7D mkII's. The 1.3 crop pro bodies manage 1/320.

I actually think we are on a shutter travel speed limit from the point of view of system capacity, maybe the HSS flash feature needs a certain shutter curtain travel speed to sync the pulses, I don't know, but the only camera Canon have made that broke the 'rules' was the original 1D with 1/500 sync speed, it had a CCD instead of a CMOS and an electronic second curtain so it wasn't reliant on the shutter travel speed anyway.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Personally I highly doubt the next 5D will be around 36 mp. The 5D is meant to be the ultimate general purpose camera. 36 mp means much larger files for little real world benefit.
> 
> Another mid twenties mp count with very high QE, saturation capacity, low light performance etc etc... is much more desirable for the vast majority of users.
> 
> ...



I tend to concur. Lots of people are thinking the next iteration of the 5D will also be the "large megapixel" camera, and I not convinced it will, or should be. The 5D III is a superb "all rounder," superb for events and low light, studio work and even a decent choice for wildlife and sports. Despite having the D800/D810, Nikon has felt compelled to bring out the D750, which seems to be set to target the 5D Mark III's more "all rounder" sort of appeal. If the high megapixel camera was capable of doing everything well, Nikon wouldn't feel compelled to create the D750 as a "5D killer." 

That being said, I do think Canon will address the need for a high megapixel camera--I just don't think it will be the 5D Mark IV. Perhaps the fabled 3D will shed unicorn status??? ;D


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 23, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> All you have to do is look at the Dual CF card slots to know it's linkbait. While CF is good and an industry standard, I don't think Canon will offer another flaghsip DSLR without an SD slot. write Speeds are getting too good and they are too cheap. I hate to even dignify this one with a response, but hey, sometimes you have to feed the trolls.



Maybe for you, but personally I would prefer dual CF cards to CF/SD combo.


----------



## andrewflo (Nov 23, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty irresponsible for rumor sites to post this acting like it's a credible source. CR and other sites have _actual_ insider info from credible sources to base their posting on.
> ...



Of course rumor sites all make claims. But there are shades of gray here. CR posts rumors based on _multiple_ insider tips that they trust and are all reporting the same information. 

That's why CR is one of the best rumor sites. They don't just post some rumor post making it seem like this it's the real deal because KR made a forecast. If KR had any real info, he surely would be under an NDA and wouldn't post it up on his site under his name.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Of course rumor sites all make claims. But there are shades of gray here. CR posts rumors based on _multiple_ insider tips that they trust and are all reporting the same information.



And that would include [CR1] rumors  ?... 



andrewflo said:


> Canon 5DIV: 36 MP US $ 3799 TBA in March 2015That's why CR is one of the best rumor sites.



Looking at past rumors, the reliable [CR3] are the ones issued one day before official announcements. Everything else is simply a victim of Canon's no-leakage policy, trying to sell their current gear until the very last moment and giving away nearly no development information.

Concerning the this 5d4 rumor: at least the $3k8 price sounds like a [CR3], that'll bump a 6d2 to $2k5 :-o


----------



## Koemans (Nov 23, 2014)

That page(source) is as old as the road to Rome. 

However, looking at the c100 mark II (1080/59 for only $5600) released a month ago i can pretty much confirm the 5d mark iv will not have 4k for a lower price. Canon is very pro- product diversification so they like to keep cool features out even When it is technicly possible.. Its a shame tho, nobody will get a canon now for video... Buying a full HD camera for 3700 dollars when 4k televisions are flooding the market is just silly. You will be instantly 3 years behind

Add 600 dollars more and you have the Sony fdr-ax1 with 4k.


----------



## Perio (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmmm, I can pay $3.8k for a lens or 1d series body, but just for a 5d body? I believe 5diii was around $3.5k when it was released and it's not cheap by any means, at least to me. I'm sure 5div would be a fantastic camera but the price tag is a little high.


----------



## Koemans (Nov 23, 2014)

And man.. 3700?

Remember when the original 5d Costed almost 2000 dollars less?
We got a dumbed down version at that price point now in the form of the 6d.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

Koemans said:


> And man.. 3700?



Nope. 3799 = 3800. Gotcha 



Perio said:


> I'm sure 5div would be a fantastic camera but the price tag is a little high.



That's called market, supply and demand - there will be enough well-off people who don't want a bulky 1d camera, but the real 5d deal. Once they've got theirs, prices will drop - just like with the 5d3. Canon demonstrated that they don't care how their prices look on 5d3 vs. d800 time... it'll be interesting if they can keep this up.


----------



## andrewflo (Nov 23, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> And that would include [CR1] rumors  ?...



A CR1 rumor is a *CR1* rumor. Which CR usually concludes with something like "Take this with a grain of salt" etc.

That is a much better way to present a rumor with less credibility.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 23, 2014)

rs said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bet on 36MP.
> ...



As noted by others on this site, their tech tests are good, it's their weighing of the results into a final score which is dubious.


----------



## leGreve (Nov 23, 2014)

It's so funny funny funny how Canon still thinks they can pass of cameras purely based on megapixels....

36 is fine.... but if they don't improve the dynamic range of the sensor AND make it see in the dark, then this is a pointless camera.
They are already approaching being one generation behind. No need to make it worse with these piss poor specs.

<3 Sony.....


----------



## Tugela (Nov 25, 2014)

Koemans said:


> That page(source) is as old as the road to Rome.
> 
> However, looking at the c100 mark II (1080/59 for only $5600) released a month ago i can pretty much confirm the 5d mark iv will not have 4k for a lower price. Canon is very pro- product diversification so they like to keep cool features out even When it is technicly possible.. Its a shame tho, nobody will get a canon now for video... Buying a full HD camera for 3700 dollars when 4k televisions are flooding the market is just silly. You will be instantly 3 years behind
> 
> Add 600 dollars more and you have the Sony fdr-ax1 with 4k.



I wouldn't be so sure about that. They have to design the camera for a 3 year life span, and leaving 4K out will render it obsolete much sooner, remember, the 5D has served as their unofficial flagship video DSLR. Leaving 4K out will mean giving up that market share. IMO any high end camera released with HD only video is a short term stopgap product that intended to buy them some more development time, and can be expected to be replaced by an upgraded version on a much shorter cycle than 3 years. Most likely such a camera would be replaced by a new version within 12-18 months.

Canon have had more than enough time to get their 4K ducks in a row by now so I think it is unlikely that they would produce a HD only 5D4, if they did we can expect to see a 5D5 follow on relatively quickly.


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Koemans said:
> 
> 
> > That page(source) is as old as the road to Rome.
> ...



They could always release a 4k firmware update couple of years later to extend the life of 5D4 as long as the hardware supports it.
The same way as they added DPAF to the C100 via paid firmware update.


----------

